# Phoenix Valley Flyers - Monthly Vintage Ride - Sunday Mar 6th 2022 - Phoenix AZ



## Eric (Feb 19, 2022)

Hey Everyone,

We have a monthly ride in the Phoenix Valley area of Arizona. This will be a monthly ride usually on the first weekend of the month. We will be trying to grow the community of vintage bike enthusiasts. Come join our Facebook group and see what's going on in Arizona even if you are not local to AZ.

Phoenix Valley Flyers - Vintage Bicycle Group​This group is to help facilitate a regularly occurring vintage bike ride in the Phoenix Valley. We will schedule vintage bike rides and events in the Phoenix Valley, Arizona.



www.facebook.com

*What: *Vintage Bike Ride through Scottsdale / Arcadia area nearby canal trails.
*Theme: *Vintage Bikes - 1980s and Older
*When: *Sunday Mar 6th meet at 9:30am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. 
*Where:* Ride starts at the G.R. Herberger Park: 5802 E Indian School Rd, Phoenix, AZ 85018
*Who: *Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
It's gonna be a great time; come on out, let's Ride.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks Eric, Dennis, Derek, Kevin and Mark for welcoming a "foreigner" to your ride today. I had a great time.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 30, 2022)

Is this ride still going on?


----------



## PaulM (Dec 14, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Is this ride still going on?



Good question, but no one has responded.  Guess that means it fizzled out?  A few rides and then nothing.  Sure wish there was something like this in the Phoenix area.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2022)

@Eric


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 4, 2023)

@Eric   Any chance of doing this again in March?


----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2023)

@Eric has not been on here in 10 months so someone better text him?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2023)

The Facebook page is blank, guess you have to sign up for any news.


Hey Everyone,

We have a monthly ride in the Phoenix Valley area of Arizona. This will be a monthly ride usually on the first weekend of the month. We will be trying to grow the community of vintage bike enthusiasts. Come join our Facebook group and see what's going on in Arizona even if you are not local to AZ.
Phoenix Valley Flyers - Vintage Bicycle Group​


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 5, 2023)

I'll be in your neighborhood Gary the first week of March. Maybe we can do a two person ride?  😂


----------



## Miq (Jan 6, 2023)

@Tim the Skid Hopefully I will be in town when you are here and we could ride together.  Ping me when it is getting close.  March weather is usually great.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 6, 2023)

Miq said:


> @Tim the Skid Hopefully I will be in town when you are here and we could ride together.  Ping me when it is getting close.  March weather is usually great.



Sounds good! Let's try for the first weekend in March. I'll send you my contact info.


----------

